
Show HN: RandomPizza, the cheesy subscription that randomly delivers you pizza - whitanderson
https://www.randompizza.io
======
trulykp
Really clever idea hitting the right sweet spots of simple monthly payments
and people's inherent love for pizza. Love it! #happycustomer

------
whitanderson
Would love to hear feedback and critiques.

